# so what to do for fun after shtf



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

So okay what are your thoughts on what happens after. Will it be all running and hiding, working and suffering, or will there be time for fun and laughter? What plans does everyone have to enjoy life after? Is life just to be endured or should it be enjoyed?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully some people with have instruments (guitars, fiddles, mandolins, etc) and we can have some entertainment. Get tired of the kids, you can always have them play tag in the mine fields...just kidding!!!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Funny I was just going to start a similar thread. I was trying to think of a special morale boosting meal I could squirrel away for a fun day. Any ideas? As to fun, hopefully Im around folks who like cards as much as me. I keep spare packs in my bob, car and all over my house. Risk wouldnt be a bad game to keep around for a long winter. Fun and good thinkin practice.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fun times gonna be in short supply. Gonna be lots a work ta do.

Board games will be good, cards as well. Pitchen shoes will become popular again.

Thankfully video games should be gone!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I plan on spending a lot of time reading. My job is directly tied to our economy having a robust and functional energy grid, and the population at large having discretionary funds to spend. We're a service business and if there's an economic collapse, we're done!

In an ideal zombie day scenario where my house has not been burned down or overrun by looters...

So instead of working those 10 hours a day, I'll be reading my gardening books, tending to my critters, and things like that. 

I'll be very concerned about water capture because we do get rain, but not tons of it. If I can get some things worked out, I could actually have more than ample rain just from my roof, but I'm not even close yet, so for me it's stored water in blue barrels, for both myself and my pets, but also my garden. 

If things in my city are copasetic then I'll teach my neighbors how to play bocci ball and maybe someone has a horse shoes setup (this is pure fantasy considering where I call home lol). On the other hand, if things are less than ideal and my neighborhood has turned into hell, then I probably wont venture outdoors, I wont be using lights to read at night, I wont be using wood fires to cook (I have 2 full spare 5 gallon propane tanks for my bbq and a conversion kit to use them with my Coleman camp stove, and I plan to get a 3rd full can soon) etc...

I'll be listening on the radio as much as possible, probably making notes of names and channels that I catch people on, get their locations and what times they'll be broadcasting or monitoring... (my radio preps are weak...I have a midland basecamp model right now and thats my only transmitter, I have a couple that can receive and do all the neato stuff like hand crank recharge and get NOAA and all that)

I'll be figuring out which walls I can fire through to hit someone if they are hiding behind what seems like obvious cover outside. 

I'll be filling sandbags (note to self, go buy 1000 sandbags to create defensible positions inside the house that raiding thugs will not know about). I'll probably create those bags by emptying 5 gal bucket sized foot traps, and then I'll use some kind of mesh fencing from lowes to keep the mutt from stepping in them (note to self, go buy some of kind of mesh fencing from lowes to keep the dog from stepping in zombie containment areas)

And then I'll just be looking, listening, and learning.

I think the first week will be bad, I think the second week will be horrible, I think the third week will be full out thug warfare, and after that I think it's anyone's guess.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think the entertainment depends on how bad things get when the SHTF. After the die off, I think we'll have more time for entertainment if we aren't all busy trying to grow food. I have a collection of books, instruments, games, coloring books (for my someday grandkids), toys, etc.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Entertainment and leisure may be hard to come by but will be very important emotionally, psychological, and Spiritually.

When people remember what work really is, they will be darn thankful for the Sabbath rest. In my home that will be, as now, a non-negotiable, with no work being done but cooking, eating, and watch keeping. You know in the old days Church was people's main form of entertainment, perhaps if people are reminded of all they have to be thankful for it will be again after the :SHTF:

After worship comes feast, and as possible I would try to make Sunday dinner special. I would also try to invite neighbors over as Church is about the communion of believers coming together with Christ to offer thanks to the Father Finally I grew up playing cards and chess with my grandparents so games such as these along with books, playing outside in the snow or swimming in the pond would make up the remainder of my leisure time.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I have an acoustic guitar, plenty of card and poker chips, - my wife and I play heads up regularly anyway, board games - risk, monopoly, life... Reading, and maybe just quite time to just enjoy life - the fact we are alive and give thanks for it too.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lots of poker and board games. Lots and lots and lots of actual WORK!! Plus I plan on gettin real good on the guitar! I painted a basement wall with blackboard paint so lots of school for the kids in winter. No sense raising morons since we already have plenty of those!! If things don't get too awful (Mad Max running and survivng only!) I'm guessing everyone here will be much much tighter with their families.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Hopefully some people with have instruments (guitars, fiddles, mandolins, etc) and we can have some entertainment.


That's me.  But like coot said, lots of work to do before you play.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Just last evening we had our family in the living/family room all shelling beans while I was reading a story out loud. I imagine stuff like that will continue - but with alternate lighting. 

Cards and board games are what we gravitate to when we have power outages. But outages or not, we love to read stories aloud as a family. Most of the stories are geared towards the youngest, who's 10. Mostly historical fiction, or things like My Side of the Mountain or Hatchet - but we all enjoy them. I imagine that will continue - and I try to keep a supply of good books (the kind you can read over and over again).

I think work will be never-ending, but in the evenings I imagine we'll be doing work that can be done while sitting in the living room while someone reads a story aloud.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

guitar is easily learned, as are harmonicas; i have quite a few of both; also cards & a copy of Hoyle's to settle arguments. Add a little homemade wine and you have a party.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Play is a vital part of survival. If all you do is sit around and ponder about your misery you will become despondent and you will die. Music, arts, crafts, games the list is endless. Keep your spirits up or you will become sick. Become despondent and you will quit doing the thing required to keep alive. Enjoy what you do. Take pleasure in your garden. Take pride in that defensive barrier or new skill. Teach, I have fond memories of learning to cook from my mother. As an adult a chef came over and taught me some of his secret dishes. Entertainment occurs between the ears. As much as possible, have fun and enjoy whatever you do. A friend of mine grew up in a poor family. He talks about gleaning the fields every year and canning the produce. These were special times because his parents made it a fun family time.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have a kindle with a lot of free books. We have a couple of iPads with a lot of TV programs I transferred from my Tivo, our music, and DVDs that I own that I ripped. We charge the kindle and iPads using USB chargers that use AA batteries. We have about 200 AA batteries. 

And of course we have playing cards and some board games.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Currently many of us hunt for enjoyment. It will still be enjoyable after SHTF(and useful). Whittling is enjoyable and could be useful. I think many evenings will be spent doing relaxing but useful things(like mending). Books are always great. I foresee many people reading the Bible that never did before.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You have to look at this in the mindset of a child. When I was a kid you could find fun and entertainment is some of the simplest of things. I remember complaining to my uncle that I was bored once while staying at his house. He walked outside and pounded a large nail into a tree, handed me 3-4 metal rings and said "go wild". I threw rings on the nail for hours and hours. The other day I replaced our two cordless phones with new ones. I removed the batteries and handed the old phones to my two youngest daughters. You would have though it was the single coolest toys they ever had. Today they were still walking around the house pretending to talk on the phone.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

This would not be viable early on. Only after things settle down and people have a little free time, and have a few silver coins available to get some relaxation away from the hardships of the day. 

Of course, I have many of the items already listed for my own use. But, I hope to get another karaoke machine and set it up to run off grid. If I can also set up a a small lounge and serve some adult beverages, I think I could get a few customers from time to time during special occasions such as trade and barter meetings and other social gathering. With a teen section and child care person for the little ones, with their own amusement, it would be a family treat. Let the adult patrons entertain each other with karaoke while they are having a few relaxing moments with a home brew or whatever while the younger ones are having some fun of their own.

Just a thought.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

much will depend on how soon there will be some kind of law and order, if we go the way of mexico and there are bands of theives all over and the cops turn out like the mexican force, people will be afraid to start trading and going into business to get America started again.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

How about ,"Red Rover, Red Rover, Looter come over"?


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Corn Hole is a simple and fun game and my 16 year old nephew even put the phone down and played for hours.

DH made his first boards, when the family would get together it seemed every couple minutes his phone was ringing wanting to know when we would get there. So last Christmas he made his dad a set. Now we don't hear from anyone LOL!!! Of course there's horseshoes, washers, and all the games they grew up playing readily available.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

razorback said:


> Corn Hole is a simple and fun game and my 16 year old nephew even put the phone down and played for hours.
> 
> DH made his first boards, when the family would get together it seemed every couple minutes his phone was ringing wanting to know when we would get there. So last Christmas he made his dad a set. Now we don't hear from anyone LOL!!! Of course there's horseshoes, washers, and all the games they grew up playing readily available.


There's a game called cornhole? Huh. Id be nervous in your household. If someone invited me to dinner and a game of cornhole i would have to turn that down.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah you should have seen my face when DH told me he was building us Corn Hole boards. He then went on to explain it, a lot like horseshoes without the chance of knocking a kid out. I told him that takes all the fun out of the game 

There's also been a spin off called Bag-O boards are smaller and bags aren't filled with corn but plastic beads. 

To be honest most are nervous at our family get togethers


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Corn hole! I forgot about corn hole! :2thumb:

Squirrels got to our bags (there's a shock, there's corn in them!) - I've got to research how much the bags are supposed to weigh and make some new ones.

Yes, Louis, there is even standardization for bag weights and board sizes and all that! We take our corn hole seriously (church festivals have tournaments, the whole nine yards).  We are, after all, the cornbelt of America, lol.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We call the game something else here. It is fun. I have spent many an afternoon with a pitcher and some friends having a blast with it.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've lived for many years off the grid and yeah there's plenty of work to do but in a family situation we've always had time for fun. A lot of the games happen as you work, stories can be told, schoolin done. In the evenings we'd sit and read after supper, even the little ones would read, if it's all there is to do they learn young. Once a week or so we'd get together with other local families and have a bit of a celebration, plenty of tucker, beer and music. We'd often get together early in the day and have a bit of a working bee then party on into the night. It'll depend so much on what happens, histroy tells us that even in the worst of situations people can find some joy.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Padre said:


> Entertainment and leisure may be hard to come by but will be very important emotionally, psychological, and Spiritually.
> 
> When people remember what work really is, they will be darn thankful for the Sabbath rest. In my home that will be, as now, a non-negotiable, with no work being done but cooking, eating, and watch keeping. You know in the old days Church was people's main form of entertainment, perhaps if people are reminded of all they have to be thankful for it will be again after the :SHTF:
> 
> After worship comes feast, and as possible I would try to make Sunday dinner special. I would also try to invite neighbors over as Church is about the communion of believers coming together with Christ to offer thanks to the Father Finally I grew up playing cards and chess with my grandparents so games such as these along with books, playing outside in the snow or swimming in the pond would make up the remainder of my leisure time.


Plus 1 Funny thing....most of my hobbies are work related. Ill be in Hog Heaven post SHTF.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

radio477 said:


> or will there be time for fun and laughter? What plans does everyone have to enjoy life after? Is life just to be endured or should it be enjoyed?


How about school? You know today we think about school very pragmatically as a means to an end, A DRAG, and as if it were WORK  but back in the day education was the activity of the leisured class, that served as a type of entertainment.

Some of my fondest memories are sitting around with a bottle of wine or beer and talking about ideas, and learning...


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Ah hell, there won't be any strip bars to go to! 
I think some recordings of old ball games to listen to would be fun, could be playing cards at the same time.


----------



## Sam78 (May 29, 2012)

I would think kids would get into hunting and trapping small game and fishing. As a young boy, i thought that was very fun. Men, probably something to do with alcohol  just my $.02


----------



## Sam78 (May 29, 2012)

fondini said:


> Ah hell, there won't be any strip bars to go to!
> I think some recordings of old ball games to listen to would be fun, could be playing cards at the same time.


Strip clubs, hah hah! That's funny. Instead of dollar bills, you can slip food and ammo in their g-strings


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

IMHO even worse case people will need some relaxation time. I've stored books, craft supplies like coloring books and such for the young ones. Cards, games, even CD's and DVD's.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Jerry D Young said:


> This would not be viable early on. Only after things settle down and people have a little free time, and have a few silver coins available to get some relaxation away from the hardships of the day.
> 
> Of course, I have many of the items already listed for my own use. But, I hope to get another karaoke machine and set it up to run off grid. If I can also set up a a small lounge and serve some adult beverages, I think I could get a few customers from time to time during special occasions such as trade and barter meetings and other social gathering. With a teen section and child care person for the little ones, with their own amusement, it would be a family treat. Let the adult patrons entertain each other with karaoke while they are having a few relaxing moments with a home brew or whatever while the younger ones are having some fun of their own.
> 
> Just a thought.


Good idea. Pubs and Churches were the gathering spots for Governing ,organizing and the exchange of ideas during colonial times.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

101airborne said:


> IMHO even worse case people will need some relaxation time. I've stored books, craft supplies like coloring books and such for the young ones. Cards, games, even CD's and DVD's.


I've always enjoyed coloring in coloring books, and I don't share well, so I think I'll have to get more if I have to share with anyone else!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I've always enjoyed coloring in coloring books, and I don't share well, so I think I'll have to get more if I have to share with anyone else!


Now that might be a good barter item! They are really cheap. Store easy. And post SHTF would be in short supply.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Play instruments/songs, cards, invent new games....


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a dulcimer the other day, I think I will figure that out if I don't give it to my neice for Christmas this year. (depends how frustrated I get with it.) Don't really like board games, restricted to the board. I do like Monty Pythons International Hide & Go Seek though. I would probablly read books including the bible, whittle, fish and catch up on my sleep. I haven't had a TV set in years and not interested in any movies or videos. I do enjoy Sirrious XM radio though especially Ch23, 24-7 Greatful Dead I also think I would play around with more artistic things in life than I have had time to.

All the above is of course if it is safe and I'm not running & hiding because I am being hunted. That concerns me most right now, there are zombies everywhere.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

What a dulcimer?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> What a dulcimer?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducimer-App...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c0007eb3

How about a pic sail?  And bring it along next time you're out our way.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

BAseball bats n gloves and balls, lots of old biker magazines to read, frisbees' i have enough woodworking tools hand powered to start making toys then teach the kids how.As I write this reply it has gotten me to thinking that I should buy extra B-day and christmas gifts for the kiddies just beacuse the worlds gone to hell does not mean they shouldnt have a smile on their face.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're by yourself, you may not have much free time for relaxing pasttimes.

Its one benefit to being part of a community that the "I"m gonna go off into the woods by myself to survive TEOTWAWKI" crowd overlooks, I think.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You can always take turns counting how many beans are left in that 5 gallon pail.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I've always enjoyed coloring in coloring books, and I don't share well, so I think I'll have to get more if I have to share with anyone else!


 Know what you mean. The wife enjoys them from time to time. along with suduko books. Currently we have a couple hundred coloring books and activity books. As well as suduko, letter find, crossword and the like. I try to add a couple a week to the stores.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hiwall said:


> You can always take turns counting how many beans are left in that 5 gallon pail.


After you make everyone guess how many there are.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The survival game*



UncleJoe said:


> After you make everyone guess how many there are.


You will get to play the "Survival game every day.

You get to guess and apply a solution to a problem.

If you guess right , you survive another day. 

If you guess wrong, you die . 

What could be more fun than that ?


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Lots of great thoughts in this thread. I suppose a lot of it depends on, yes, how/what scenario TSHTF, and the state of the area is. But I also bring up whether or not you have a generator and sufficient fuel supply to afford fun little luxuries. I am just dandy playing poker, or Monopoly, or horseshoes. But, every few months or so I dig out the old Nintendo and play Mario for a little while. I gotta say, I'd certainly miss having that option.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Sam78 said:


> Strip clubs, hah hah! That's funny. Instead of dollar bills, you can slip food and ammo in their g-strings


A canned ham for a lap dance .


----------

